# Come Again (~BBW, ~SWG, Teasing)



## Gus7021 (Apr 3, 2014)

So... I've been away, but now I'm back.

Warming up with this piece, where a bored young woman goes looking for some attention - and chocolate - and finds rather more than she expected...

Subsequent parts may or may not follow. Do let me know your thoughts...


Dahlia had been at the hotel a week already, and now she was bored. There were only so many hours one could spend in the various restaurants, and in her pre- and post-guzzling periods she felt she had exhausted her possibilities for entertainment. She had read so many books she was sick of reading, and the local TV channels were full of incomprehensible foreign rubbish and terrible American shows that had been cancelled years ago. On balance, she preferred the incomprehensible foreign rubbish.

What she really wanted was someone fun to play with. Oh, the waiting staff were sort of ok for mealtimes, and she enjoyed reading their expressions &#8211; disgust and amazement and even, she thought, arousal sometimes. But the hotel had a reputation to keep up, and so far she’d failed to coax any of the waiters or waitresses to make even the smallest comment about her consumption, or her growing body.

She’d hoped for good things from the spa, but the girls there barely spoke to start with, and she wasn’t very fond of massages anyway.

So now she wandered the halls of the hotel, as lonely as a cloud &#8211; a rather fat cloud that was bulging out of its clothes, and with the odd food stain on its shirt. With this thought going through her mind, she noticed the hotel shop off in a corner. She floated in.

This was your standard hotel shopping emporium: small, silent, overpriced, full of impractical things few normal people would ever consider buying. Being a resort, this hotel’s shop also stocked beachware &#8211; t-shirts, shorts, swimming costumes, bikinis &#8211; along with the usual collection of postcards and souvenirs and amazingly expensive confectionery. 

“Hello ma’am,” said the sales girl behind the counter, barely even looking up from a magazine. She was a round-faced Asian woman &#8211; Dahlia guessed Filipino, like so many of the staff here &#8211; and looked bored to death. “How-can-I-help-you?” she asked in a sing-song voice.

Hmmmm.

Dahlia went up to the counter, and picked up a Mars bar and a Snickers. “Can I get these, please?” She added a Kit Kat and two packets of M&Ms. “Oh, and these as well.”

“Only these five, ma'am?” asked the girl. Her name-tag read “June”.

“You don't think that's enough? I probably shouldn't even be having these.” Dahlia's hand moved unbidden to rub her belly.

“Twelve dollars, ma'am.” 

Huh. No reaction. Ok, one more shot, and she would leave June in peace. 

As she rummaged in her shorts pocket for cash, Dahlia said lightly, “Gosh, that's a lot for some candy. I'm gonna go broke if I need to spend this much every day...” As she put the money down on the counter, she picked up the Mars, unwrapped it and bit off a healthy chunk, all the while looking June in the face.

'Wow, so you really like candy, huh?” Finally June made eye contact, and smiled &#8211; rather a wicked little smile, in Dahlia's opinion. 

“Mmm-hm.” She swallowed the chocolate. “Oh yes. She looked down at her body. “I think it's starting to affect my figure, though.” She squeezed her stomach again.

June appeared to give her body an appraising look. “I think you must have eaten a lot of candy, ma'am.” Cheeky! Dahlia liked that. “What do you like to eat?”

“Chocolate bars are the best &#8211; but I prefer European ones, really. The chocolate is so much creamier. Oh, and just anything sweet. I love those cakes with mousse and sponge they do here at the restaurant, you know?” She sighed, and pulled at the buttons of her shirt, straining over her body. “But lately all my clothes have been getting so tight...”

“No surprise if you eat this much candy all the time, ma'am &#8211; I think you'll get very fat,” June laughed. A thought seemed to strike her. “Maybe you should get some new clothes? Have a look here, we have some nice things.”

As June came out from behind the counter and headed over to the racks of clothes, Dahlia surreptitiously eyed up her figure. She was fairly slim, but a certain tightness of her resort-issue polo shirt and trousers suggested she was filling out her uniform rather better than when she first received it. Her navel was a tantalisingly visible indent in the shirt, and her hips were budding rather cute little love-handles where the khakis cut into the flesh.

Again &#8211; hmmmm.

“What would you like to try, ma'am?”

“I suppose I really need new shorts the most... but I could do with a shirt as well. Could we look at both?”

“No problem, ma'am. What is your size?”

Dahlia paused. She knew her measurements full well &#8211; but where would the fun be in that? “Oh, I'm really not sure &#8211; it's been so long since they were taken, and I've... grown since then.” She put on her best expression of wide-eyed innocence: “Could you, possibly, check now...?”

June gave her wicked smirk again. “Of course, ma'am. I will find the measuring tape...” She headed back to the counter and rummaged in a drawer. As she returned with the measure, she did a double-take and went back to the shop's door, put the 'Closed' sign up, pulled down the blind, and turned the lock. “I give us some privacy, ma'am.”

She came back to Dahlia, and gave her an appraising look. “Ok, shall we do your hips first, ma'am?” She crouched down and put the tape around Dahlia's stomach, but the straining shorts fastened underneath the belly button were clearly going to throw out the measurement. “Here, let me undo your shorts...” She struggled with the button, not quite able to unfasten it. “Uh, ma'am, can you suck in your tummy? The button is too tight...”

Dahlia obliged, and as June finally opened the shorts, the flab they had been confining spilled forward &#8211; Dahlia exhaled in relief, while June put the tape measure back around her hips and the widest part of her tummy, below the navel. “So your hips are... 42 inches. And what size are your shorts?”

“Ummmm.... I think 34 inches?”

“Oh ma'am, that is far too small!” She gently rubbed the red marks left by the shorts in Dahlia's flesh. “Look how much they are cutting into you. How did you even get them on?”

“They weren't so bad this morning. I might... have had quite a lot to eat at lunch...” Dahlia even blushed slightly at this admission.

At this point Dahlia's stomach itself joined in the conversation, letting out a clear gurgle. June giggled, and squeezed the stomach in front of her gently. “But you are still hungry for candy? I think you have a very good appetite, ma'am.”

“Oh yes. Uh, in fact, would you mind if I ate one of these now..?”

“That's fine, ma'am &#8211; let me get it for you.” June smirked at Dahlia and gave her a lingering pat on the belly as she stood up, causing the soft flab to wobble gently. “Otherwise you will starve...”

While Dahlia unwrapped the Snickers, June moved up her body. “Ok, we do the waist now...” She pulled the tape around Dahlia's middle, trying to manoeuvre it around the tight shirt. “Maybe we should take your shirt off, ma'am?”

Dahlia looked down. “Mmm, mm-k.” She swallowed the chocolate. “Ok. If you think so.” She held the chocolate bar in her mouth, and started to undo the buttons, which sprang open willingly, almost happy to be free of the tension. Gradually her full stomach came into view, jiggling as she struggled to pull her chubby arms through the sleeves.

“Ma'am, how old is this shirt? It looks so small on you!”

“Mmm-” Dahlia pulled out the chocolate bar, but not before taking another bite. “Bunno. Abou' six momfs, maybe?”

June's eyes widened, and she looked Dahlia's figure up and down again. “Six months only? Ma'am...”

“You think I've been a bit too greedy?”

June stared at Dahlia's belly again, and still holding the tape measure, ran her fingers down the cinch of her waist, squeezing the smooth brown flesh slightly. 

Dahlia gasped involuntarily, a shiver running up her spine.

“You must be very, very greedy... you are getting so fat...” As she spoke, June drew the tape measure around Dahlia's waist, slowly brushing the skin of her belly with her fingernails. Dahlia took a final bite of her Snickers as June pulled the tape tight and read the number. “Ma'am, your waist is 35 inches.”

“Oh my. I'm sure it was less than 30 inches, last time I measured. Do you... do you think it's too big?”

June looked her in the eye, and then seemed to consider for a moment. “I think it is up to you, ma'am.” She smiled her wicked smile again. “You know, some people, they like this.” She patted Dahlia's stomach.

“Well I know people like _these_...” Dahlia looked down at her breasts, oozing slightly out of the bra cups. “I'm sure they've gotten bigger, too.”

“I can see. You would like me to measure your bust, ma'am?” June bit her lip and looked up at Dahlia. “Maybe... you could get a new bikini...”

“That's probably a good idea. I think my old one is probably too tight as well.”

“Ma'am, I'm sure it must be.” June stretched the tape around Dahlia's chest, under her breasts. “This is... 36 inches...” Then around her bust itself. “.... and... 45 inches. Very nice...” 

Dahlia looked down, as June stared into her cleavage, seemingly captivated. “You like them, huh?”

“Oh!” June quickly looked away, then back. “Yes, they are... impressive.” She looked down at her own bust. “I wish mine were so big...”

The corner of Dahlia's mouth twitched upwards for a moment. “I'm sure there are ways to improve things...” She sighed, and looked at her own assets, hands on her fleshy hips. “But I think my own method has some side effects.”

“Hmm.” June gave Dahlia's belly another look. “I think you are right, ma'am.” She straightened up. “Would you like to try on some shorts, first?”

Without waiting for a reply, June darted over to the clothing racks and flicked through the shorts. She picked out three pairs, and brought them back to Dahlia. “Ma'am, maybe you try a few on, ok? Sometimes the sizes are a bit different.” 

Dahlia took the first pair offered. Holding them in one hand, she pulled down her current shorts, struggling to get them over her thick thighs, and taking care not to pull down her underwear at the same time.

June drank in the sight, eyes wide and staring.

“Ok...” Dahlia stepped in to the new pair, and pulled them up. They quickly grew tight around her thighs, though still with more give than her old shorts. “I think these may be too small.”

“Try the waist, ma'am &#8211; see how it is?”

Dahlia pulled the shorts up to her belly, and pulled the flaps together under her navel. They just about met, but she struggled to fasten the button. “It doesn't quite... want to...”

“Ma'am, can you try under your tummy? Maybe they will be ok there?”

Dahlia tugged the shorts down a bit. They were still tight, even without her belly flab in the way, but the button finally closed. “I don't normally wear them like this...”

“Have a look in the mirror &#8211; see what you think, ma'am.” June guided her towards a mirror, holding her soft arms to turn her. 

Dahlia looked in the mirror. Before her, she saw a plump young woman, naked but for bra and shorts, her tummy bulging out over the waistband, forming love handles at the sides, and dipping towards the button just a little bit. 

She put her hand over her navel. “Can you tell if my belly hangs over the waist a bit?”

June hunkered down at Dahlia's side, bringing her eyes level to her hips. “Let me see, ma'am...” She peered at the belly in front of her. “Mmm... I think, it hangs just a little, ma'am.” She put her hand under the lower part of Dahlia's gut and jiggled it up and down a few times, looking in the mirror at the result. “You see?”

Dahlia tried to control her breathing. “Yeah... Do you think... it looks ok?”

“I think it looks good, ma'am!” She squeezed Dahlia's belly roll, and giggled. “Your tummy is very soft...”

“Only that bit.” Dahlia rubbed her belly further up. “I'm still digesting up here.”

June moved her hand up the smooth curve of Dahlia's belly. “You mean here?” She squeezed and rubbed, coming up against the firm mass of Dahlia's extensive lunch and breakfast underneath the fat. “Oh yes, it's quite hard... yes you had a big lunch, I can tell.”

Dahlia smiled a lazy, voluptuous smile. “Still some room left for chocolate, though.”

“So greedy, ma'am!” June laughed. “You want another?” Dahlia nodded, and June went back to the counter to fetch the Kit Kat. 

As June came back, Dahlia turned and looked at her profile. “I think these are still too tight around the thighs, though.” She turned more, trying to see her backside. “And... what about the ass?”

June handed her the chocolate bar and looked down at her legs. “Maybe you are right about on the thighs... But I think the back...” She gave Dahlia's bottom an experimental squeeze.

Her mouth full of Kit Kat, Dahlia yelped. “Hey!”

June giggled. “Sorry, ma'am. But I think your ass has not grown so much as your tummy.” 

“Huh. Maybe you are right. I think I only grow at the front...” She gave her belly a rub, accidentally smearing chocolate on her skin. “Oh, shoot &#8211; do you have a tissue?”

June knelt down in front of her. “It's ok, ma'am, I fix...” She gave Dahlia a look straight in her eye, then leaned forward and quickly licked her belly clean of the chocolate. She looked back up, and licked her lips. “Mmmm.”

Dahlia was speechless. 

“You want to try on the next pair?”


----------



## karangoo (Apr 4, 2014)

well done, looking forward for more


----------



## mollycoddles (Apr 6, 2014)

OMG very good, yes please! I do hope you continue this, I think it's quite a delightful start.


----------



## wannabeafatguy (Apr 15, 2014)

Excellent!!


----------



## Speedywheels (Apr 15, 2014)

I *loved* this story.

Great Stuff.


----------



## Gus7021 (May 2, 2014)

Update time! See below for the second half of Part One. I have some good ideas for additional installments - but also a shortage of time to write them in, so not sure when they will come. Hopefully soon, though - I'm having fun with this.

Ok, here we go...

Dahlia struggled out of the slightly-small shorts, still under June's watchful, lustful gaze. She grabbed the next pair and stepped into them. As she pulled them up, she knew it was no good. 

No, these won't even come past my thighs... they're even smaller than the first ones. Shorts still half-way up her soft thighs, she put her hands on her hips and gave the shop assistant a look. June, did you get the wrong size?

June seemed to pull an overly innocent face. Oh, ma'am, maybe I did. I'm not sure how that happened, though... The corner of her mouth twitched  just a bit, but Dahlia noticed.

She tried to pull them down  admittedly, not with the most concerted effort. Well now they're stuck. I don't think I can even get them off by mysel-

I will help, ma'am! Dahlia could have sworn she felt a slight breeze as June whooshed forward to tackle the shorts. It is my fault, I must have brought the wrong size... hmmm. She was kneeling down again, pulling at the bottom of the leg-holes. She ran an experimental finger between the shorts and Dahlia's inner thigh, pressing into the flab. She wiggled the digit about a bit.

Dahlia shuddered and bit her lip, a tingle shooting up from the soft skin of her thigh and through her other limbs. 

Here we go, ma'am  I do this slowly, to not damage the material, ok?

Uh-huh! Dahlia couldn't manage actual words at that moment. 

June pulled the shorts down slowly, alternating between the legs, one then the other, bit by bit, running the base of her palms down Dahlia's flesh as she did so. You have very soft skin, ma'am. I notice on your tummy as well. Do you use moisturiser?

Uhhh... cocoa... cocoa butter... 

June giggled. Oh, ma'am, more chocolate? I think you are really addicted! 

The shorts finally came free, June dropping them to the floor as Dahlia stepped out of them. The Filipino girl gave the new red marks on Dahlia's thighs a rub, squeezing a little more and lingering a little longer than might be strictly necessary. 

Yes, they were definitely too tight  I think it was my mistake, ma'am. Here, try the last ones, please? 

Dahlia took the proffered pair, this time pulling them on without a problem. The button wouldn't quite close around the fattest part of her belly, but was fine underneath the soft bulge. She looked in the mirror  this pair fit perfectly, without much creasing or bulging, but her stomach still hung over the waistband slightly.

Yes, they seem ok. But still under the belly...?

Oh, but ma'am, I think that looks much better on you. Also, it is not good to have tight things around your stomach, I think.

True. She had another look. They do fit very well... at the moment. But what if I... you know... She rubbed her bare belly.

Know what, ma'am? June gave her a wide-eyed look of innocence.

Well... if I... get fatter.

Ma'am, you think you will put on so much more weight?

Dahlia looked down at her paunch and squeezed it thoughtfully. I don't know, but I have such a big appetite at the moment, and everything here is so delicious... And I'm here for three more weeks. I think I probably will put on a few more pounds.

June stared at her customer's flabby form, now with naked lust, it seemed to Dahlia. Oh, ma'am... She shook her head and seemed to come out of whatever private reverie she had been enjoying. You have a big problem then, ma'am. Maybe... you could take this pair, and one pair larger, and I give you a good discount. Ok?

The last thing Dahlia cared about was the price, but hey  a deal's a deal. Done. But, what if I grow out of the other pair, too?

June smirked. Well then ma'am, I think you will have to come back to me, and I see what I can do. Uh... you want to take these now, or you wanted to look at anything else..?

It seemed like June was giving her an out, but no way in hell was Dahlia walking out on this now. I think I'd still like to try on some shirts  if you have time?

Oh, yes ma'am! June's eyes widened and she smiled a broad, delighted smile. Both of them appeared to be enjoying themselves. Do you want some more of your candy first?

Dahlia munched on her M&Ms while June browsed through the shirts, picking out a few for her to try on. She skipped back with four hangers, and handed one straight to Dahlia. 

Sorry, ma'am, but we only have t-shirts here  is it ok? I think better for you anyway, because buttons might be a bit tight.

You're probably right. Dahlia pulled on the t-shirt. It was green, quite clingy, and the sleeves squeezed her untoned arms. She pulled the fabric down around her torso, but found it came to an end a little way above her navel. Oh. It's a bit... short. 

She looked in the mirror: with the new shorts on under her belly, the whole of the fattest part of her stomach was on display to the world. She turned sideways, seeing the shirt clinging to her flesh, showing off every bulge and roll. Short and... tight.

Fitted, ma'am, to show off your figure. You have a nice figure, yes? June came round behind Dahlia and put her hands on her plump hips, swaying them from side to side, and giving them a squeeze. Definitely you should show it off!

Dahlia was conflicted. Despite her very public gluttony, despite her habit of wearing overly-tight clothes, despite her desire for attention above all, she had never been quite so daring in her sartorial choices, bearing so much of herself to the world. It wasn't just her belly  it was her most sensual feature, her biggest erogenous zone. Did she really want it on display like this?

On the other hand, if she bought the shirt it would probably make June very happy... Yeah. Why not? Sold.

June clapped her hands. Very good, ma'am!

But let's keep the other ones a bit longer, ok? 

As you say, ma'am. All the others are normal length, I think.

Dahlia took the next one, a blue shirt with a picture of a hamburger, fries and milkshake, fitted but not obscene  an easy sale. The next was a pink number, which Dahlia rejected  it was never her colour. 

The final one was a simple white shirt with a black geometric design on the chest, which served to emphasise Dahlia's growing chest quite nicely, she thought. She bent and stretched a bit, to check the fit, all seeming fine, except-

Did you see, ma'am, I think this one comes up a little bit, here... June came forward and again jiggled Dahlia's lower belly, peeking out where the shirt had ridden up. You can see your tummy  is it ok?

Yes, June, I had noticed, thought Dahlia wryly. Funny how you seem to keep finding reasons to rub my belly. Oh, yes I guess that's fine. You said I had a nice belly anyway, right? I think I should start showing it off a bit more.

Your belly is wonderful, ma'am... June stared at it reverently again, then looked up at Dahlia's face. You are happy with all this, ma'am? You would like anything else?

I think that's all for now  but I might come back another day.

Yes, please come back any time, ma'am!

Dahlia walked towards the shop counter and started to pull the shirt off, then stopped. Hey, is it ok if I keep these ones on? They're just so much better than my old clothes. Not as... tight.

Of course, ma'am. I just need to scan them, ok?

No problem  should I take them off for that?

It's fine ma'am  I will just scan them on you. June reached over the counter and pulled out the barcode scanner. She hunted at the side of the shirt for a tag, and then looked at the shorts. Ma'am, the tag is just at the front here... She looked up at Dahlia. Do you mind if I...?

Dahlia could feel the cardboard tag digging into her flesh. Go ahead.

June reached her fingers between the waistband of the shorts and Dahlia's body. She pulled it out, and with one hand held the tag and pushed on her belly, then waved the scanner with her other hand. The scanner beeped, and June let go of the tag and gave Dahlia's belly a little pat. All done, ma'am!

Thanks. While you're down there, would you mind pulling off that tag? It's a bit painful against my stomach.

June's eyes went wide again. No problem, ma'am. With her left hand she pushed on the protruding belly, and with her right she pulled at the tag. She popped the thin plastic bonds after a few seconds, sending her right hand and the tag straight up Dahlia's stomach, scratching it slightly and causing Dahlia to yelp.

June darted backwards and put her hand over her mouth. Ma'am I'm so sorry! Are you ok? Oh ma'am, you are scratched, I am very sorry!

Dahlia rubbed at the newest red mark on her belly  it was just a mark, no broken skin. It's fine, really  it was just a shock, that's all. No harm done.

No, but the scratch! Ma'am, you should put some cream on it, just in case  let me get it... She seemed almost panicked, probably afraid of a customer complaint. Like Dahlia would ever complain about this.

Really, it's quite alrigh- Dahlia stopped speaking, and thought about it for a moment. Actually, maybe it's better to be safe than sorry. Perhaps just a bit of cream...

Thank you, ma'am! June rummaged in a first aid kit behind the counter and pulled out a tube of antiseptic cream. She came back round and offered the tube to Dahlia. 

June, would you be able to put it on, actually? You can probably see it better than I can...

Oh... ok, ma'am... June knelt down again and put a small amount of cream on her finger-tip. She paused  was she nervous, even after all this? Finally, she smeared the cream on the thin scratch, started rubbing it into the skin. It's ok? It doesn't hurt at all?

No, no, it's fine  that feels good, actually. Really... really good... June's finger ran up and down Dahlia's belly flab, pushing it in slightly as she rubbed the cream into the skin. Dahlia felt the hairs on her body stand on end, goosebumps on the skin of her stomach. Maybe... maybe a bit more cream? Just rub... rub it around a bit...

Oh... June seemed to get the idea. She squeezed some more cream onto her fingers, and widened the area, tracing a circle over Dahlia's belly. Like this, ma'am? It feels good?

Oh... oh yes...

June stopped to put cream onto the palm of her hand, then resumed rubbing, this time with her whole hand, covering Dahlia's entire exposed belly. Dahlia could feel the hand pushing into her flesh, the fingers squeezing her belly roll occasionally, as June explored the soft bounty of the stomach before her. This was a massage she could get used to.

June added more cream to her fingertips now, and brought them in a circle centred around Dahlia's navel, bringing them closer and closer with each pass. Finally June came to the soft hole, and gently probed it with her fingertip, rubbing the cream inside. 

Your belly button is so deep, ma'am... so deep...

Dahlia let out a gasp. Her mouth slightly open, she arched her neck and gazed unseeing at the ceiling. She fought to keep control, fought to breathe normally. She gasped again, then let out a shuddering sigh.

Ma'am, are you ok?

Dahlia looked down at June, with her finger still in her navel. She smiled. June... I have never been better. Thank you for... for the cream.

You're welcome, ma'am. I'm glad I didn't hurt your belly. She put both hands on either side of Dahlia's fat stomach and squeezed it fondly, before standing up and going back behind the counter. Dahlia noticed the shop assistant looked a little flushed herself. 

Ok, ma'am, altogether that is one hundred and ninety-five dollars, for the three shirts and two shorts  it's ok? You want me to charge it to your room?

Yes please  room 138. She looked at the candy on the counter and picked up two more Snickers and two more Kit-Kats. Oh, and can you add these as well... I guess I finished the others off already.

You really were hungry, ma'am! June giggled and scanned the chocolate. Ok... now it is two hundred and six dollars and sixty cents.

Dahlia sighed. That really is some expensive candy you have here. You wouldn't know anywhere I could get it more cheaply, would you?

Hmmm... not really, ma'am... June frowned, then looked up. But, maybe I have an idea. You have cash, right? Dahlia nodded. Ok, then maybe you come back in... two days time? And then I think I can help you with your candy.

Wow  great, thank you. I'll come back then. Oh, and I guess I didn't get round to trying on a bikini. Maybe... we could do that, too?

June beamed. Ma'am, it would be my pleasure. She bent over her register again. Let me finish putting this through... Ok, all done. It is charged to your room 138, Miss... Oakes?

Please, call me Dahlia. I think we got to know each other pretty well, already, June.

Ok  thank you... Dahlia. June picked up the bag of clothes and chocolate and came round to open the door. She pulled up the blind and turned the lock, pulled open the door for her customer. 

Dahlia headed out of the shop, reaching for her purchases. As June handed them to her, she reached up and squeezed Dahlia's arm affectionately. Her eyes glittered and she smirked her wicked little smirk. Thank you, ma'am. Come again!

*End of Part One​*


----------



## karangoo (Aug 9, 2014)

looking forward for a new chapter


----------

